# Blockage



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I love it! Those who are fanatic about their causes - or - against others, are the same people who believe in the right to free speach, same as me. I would NEVER block anybody just because he / she / they / them do not agree with what I am disagreeing about. It takes a certain kind of individual who hides their head in the sand to not allow someone to disagree with someone else who disagrees with them. You want to disagree with me - I could care less. You want to dislike me for what I say - I could care less. You want to beat someone down because you do not like the words of free speach that the person is expressing - get ready - I will come to their defense. Even those who block me for exercising that freedom, no matter who they are.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with you 200%


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I blocked an idiot on here once. felt good.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Freedom of speech is one thing, blocking a stalking harasser is another.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Idiots and stalkers have just as much right as anybody else. We might not like their ideas or words, but they are still free to express them.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

nobody like name callers or potty mouth drunks …. not all LJ members are made the same
..
early on LJ's there was some hillbilly from up north (very north) who was sending creepy pm's with links to what I would call child porn and the like. Not sure of his agenda. He thought it was funny.

Needless to say I blocked him.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have not blocked anyone … *so far*!

I will block anyone that makes a personal attack on any jock or myself.

We only know each other, for the most part, by the content we put on this site and never really know them more than that.

I know one person on this site that has put forth two, and possibly more persona, on this and other sites. So know one can really know him and that is his intent. I think he is a lawyer by the way he writes.


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

I am so afraid of others ideas that disagree with me that i want their ideas blocked from being heard….

nah not really but if you reconize yourself as agreeing with the above you are the problem!


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, freedom of speech is not a guarantee of an audience…


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

+1 David.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Rosebudjim
You may never block anyone that's you right, and it's mine to block anyone and everyone I want. I would be blocking the person not the government so freedom of speech is not an issue.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

....A guarantee of an audience is…...E $ N $ T $ E $ R $ T $ A $ I $ N $ M $ E $ N $ T


----------



## woodnutbutter (Jun 15, 2012)

I got blocked just for asking a simple question. LJ "rance" posted a project that was a cross. I *complimented him on it* but asked a thought provoking question….if Jesus lived in modern times, would he make a wooden electric chair or lethal injection needle? He didn't want his *un-christ-like* repsonse seen by everyone, so he responded on my home page and made some rude and false comments. He apparently missed church the day they talked about bearing false witness or loving your enemies. He made his rant and blocked me like a coward. I blocked in return just because I didn't want to hear any more of his erroneous crap. Hypocritical? Perhaps. 
What is interesting is that I never insulted him or said anything rude. He did, however. 
To me, he portrayed what is wrong with representatives of Christianity today…IMO. No harm meant.

So hey, you want to come to my defense, get hold of him and let him know what a ( ) he is acting like. Have him read your post here. I agree with it. I have no problem with people challenging others.
I am new to LJ's so you are my first buddy. There "rance" I have a buddy, happy?
Thanks for posting!
P.S. Someone might want to remind this guy that as a new member, I cannot immediately post a project. I have to wait for approval of other posts


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*I agree with a1Jim! *

They have the right to free speech but to what extent? You're saying there are *No Limits?*

If I put up a Post and some POOP Disturber comes on there with no other intent than to turn it into a PS Match by Criticizing or Demeaning Myself or one of the Posters on there. (As oldnovice has said) Why would I NOT BLOCK HIM? Turn the other cheek and wait for him to do it again? Put up with HIS abuse of "Freedom Of Speech?" NOT VERY LIKELY!!

If You want to come to his defence? Be my Guest! That's YOUR Choice. This is still a Family Oriented Woodworking Site. Non-Shop Talk or No Non-Shop Talk.

One of the Dual Posters on here sent me a PM 2 days ago. 4 Short and NOT Sweet words. I Replied NICELY saying I thought he had me confused with someone else and would he PLEASE identify the Post and wherever it was that the "Incident" occured. His Reply via another PM? Totally ignored my Request and 2 Short and NOT Sweet words.

So I sent him one back asking who He thought he was etc etc etc ALL within reason. Then I blocked him. I will NOT put up with that kind of BS from Anyone!

I guess you'd call that "Freedom Of Speech" all 6 Words of it.

Are "Pictures" also considered "Freedom Of Speech"? The same Guy also Posted an Entire Page of TOTALLY GROSS Female Picures and I'm not talking Nude or Revealing Pictures. I'm not a Prude by any means but they were WAY OVER THE TOP!!

There is NO PLACE for that on here! I sent a PM to get them Removed but someone beat me to it. The Entire Page was removed.

You watch what happens now. He'll probably respond to this with more of His Bull Droppings.

A very Noble Post "rosebud". Do I believe in Free Speech? YES! But there are Limits. One of those is "Respect For Others."

*DONE!!*


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

@woodnutbutter
I think your post here is somewhat misleading.
As far as I can tell, you've *targeted* projects depicting crosses, and added your "....if Jesus lived in modern times…" challenge to them.
It's an interesting point, and, arguably, worthy of discussion, but I really don't think the project page is the appropriate place to try to stir that up - it looks like someone going out to try and cause trouble in the wrong place.
As for rance's reply, which he correctly (imo) made on your home page since it did not belong on the project page, I see neither rudeness nor falsehood.


----------



## woodnutbutter (Jun 15, 2012)

@KnickKnack….I hope you are not a lawyer, you don't pay attention or read well. Do I really have to go through and show you where rance was in error and rude. *Really? Wow. How sad.*
As you stated, you are expressing an opinion "(imo)".... which you're giving for what benefit? So you think he was neither rude or in error. Well golly gee willikers Beave!

I was not trying to cause trouble or actually caused trouble. If my thought provoking question is not appropriate on the project page, then posting a cross is not appropriate on the project page.
To me, and others, a cross is controversial. If you post a cross, expect to be challenged on it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

YIKES ! now that is a crude and immature post.

Let it be known.

I blocked *woodnutbutter* when he has only 12 posts in 24 days










7 10 2012


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

As my Grandmother used to - Land O' Goshen ! What a firestorm I've created. Ok, ok, ok. I get the message.
I agree with blocking obscene language, like f***, or all the rest of the words you can't say on TV. Porn on LJ is a BIG no-no. For all those idiots who like to express their illiterate gutter language here is not acceptable, and I believe about 98% of LJs agree. Of course the other 2% think the english language starts with those words that civilized humans only use in non-mixed company, as an example of a LJ last week (name not mentioned). And, I am not saying there no limits. There has to be some kind of limit, and respect, I agree. I was just saying I would not block because someone used their "potty mouth" to berate me. If they want to be an idiot, and show how uncouth they are, so be it. I will either answer them in kind, or ignore them. BUT, I will not use unacceptable language to do it. I look forward to the Forum every day, just to see what LJs have on their minds. Sometimes I'll respond, and sometimes I will not - depends

Go get 'em woodnutbutter !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

see *woodnutter* took the references to *the cross and sex toys out of* his post.
..
Go away … take hike … your mamas calling
..


----------



## woodnutbutter (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think "foul" language is an issue. 
For instance if I say, "It's hotter than hell today", no big deal. If I say, "Go to hell", that is different.
If I hurt myself and say, "Damn" no biggie. I say, "Damn you!" that is different.

Cuss words and such are just *exclamations*. It's amazing how people put mystical, magical meanings to words that are not there. I have no problem with the "F" word or any word. We live in one of the only cultures on earth that have a problem with this. Go to Scotland or Ireland. They use the "F" word about everyother word, no one makes a big deal about it. The only reason we do is because someone along the way said those words were bad, but who are they to say that? "Hey, that's a bad word!" Really, says who?
Most intelligent, intellectuals have foul mouths. As long as words are not used to directly insult or hurt someone, I say cuss away!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

In my travels, I do not normally use the "F" word. By normally, I mean I do not use it as word to be spoken every two words, like some I know. It's just not readily available in my vocabulary. If someone else wants to use it, I could care less. Maybe it's an accepted norm in todays society? Why? Does anybody really know what the four letters equate to? For those who use it to start every sentence, I believe not.


----------



## woodnutbutter (Jun 15, 2012)

@DAN… caught you. Drew you out and caught you.

YOU DO WANT TO MAKE ISSUE OF WHAT PEOPLE SAY, blocking them or not! The edit button is there. My using it did not change my message or integrity. I thought it over and thought maybe dildo might have been a little too much. I was big enough to remove it; a thoughtful move. You don't like potty mouthing, so when it is corrected you condemn me for making that choice? Damned if you do, damned if you don't here is it? 
Again, before corrections or after, the message was the same; being falsely accused by someone who clearly was not looking at the facts.

*BUSTED.*
*
You* take a hike, and well sorry…your mammas not calling. Sad.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Someone mark this day down in lumberjocks history, despite so many of my posts I finally found someone so sensitive they actually felt the need to block me. I think I'm gonna go make a cross and knock back a couple rum and cokes to celebrate, in that actual order. Time to go find out if I actually have any coke.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Not much coke, lots of rum; its a good evening indeed. Made a bird feeder for a shut-in at the nursing home, hers looked destroyed the last time I was there. Nice solid oak, cross on the side like I had been thinking about. Looks good, I'll post the finished project tomorrow. Tonight, more kraken, the stuff really is the best and smooth.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Do I really have to go through and show you where rance was in error and rude.
Yep, I guess you do. Point by point, if you please.

I pointed out that KnickKnack didn't actually read or put any thought into what was written.
You're entitled to your opinion, but, in this case, you're wrong.
Had the thought not gone into it, I might have said something like - "this person is an obvious troll deliberately looking to create trouble by posting his own personal and divisive opinions in places where anyone with half a brain know they don't belong". I prefer my previous version, but I'm happy to go with the "half a brain" version in future, if you prefer.

I then defended myself against his opinions and false accusations.
One doesn't defend oneself against "opinions".
Pray, where were the "false accusations"? Point by point, if you please.

Lest you not have read the posting guidelines, I think the relevant bit is this…
In order to keep the Projects, Blogs and Forums as "woodworking-related only" as well as to provide a place for members to socialize about things other than woodworking, we have introduced a "Non-shop Talk" section…
Comments such as "One has to wonder if Jesus had been sacrificed in modern times, would people be sporting a symbol of an electric chair?", and "I believe that Jesus would be insulted by this reckless promotion of this symbol of death." whilst arguably interesting, are simply not woodworking related and don't belong on a project page.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

The way I see it Woodnutbutter is all about drama and sometimes you just had to defuse it with settledness, if I were asked that question in regards to the crosses that I make via bandsaw boxes I'd just simple reply with I don't know but I do see them everyday when I go to church please tell me what that has to do with wood working? I don't do drama, I retired from that crap pardon the expression but that's what it is.

I'd like to ask Woodnutbutter what kind of reaction was he/she expecting in asking a question like?


----------



## sam20650 (Apr 11, 2011)

[I posted this to woodnutbutter's profile but wanted to post it here as well since it seems to be relevant to this thread and I think it may summarize some of the feelings that others are having related to her recent activity]

Woodnutbutter,

Welcome to LJ's it is always good to see another female member on here. It is a fantastic place to learn and gain inspiration. People are very helpful and willing to share their knowledge with you openly on pretty much anything woodworking related that you can imagine. That atmosphere is one that I think that LJ has worked very hard to foster and it is for that reason that I continue to be on this site. Now it is true that I am not as active as I probably should be in posting projects of my own, but I spend a lot of time looking at others projects and blogs, sometimes making comments and reading up on how people are accomplishing the fabulous creations that they are churning out and posting here. I really hope that if you are interested in learning about woodworking that you utilize the LJ site to its potential.

I do have a few comments to add though, about your online persona that you are creating here in this community. As I mentioned, one of the reasons that I like this site as opposed to some others out there is that the atmosphere is generally supportive and friendly and people seem genuinely interested in the process of sharing knowledge and learning new things - related to woodworking. Yours was the first ever comment that I read (on Chuck's table) that I actually was offended by. Because it was mean spirited. Because there was no reason for it. And because that is a beautiful table. Many of us use well known artists and fellow LJ's as inspiration. We try to cite that inspiration where ever we can. We all take a bow for our work and point a finger at those who helped us with our vision for the finished piece. That is how it is done here. Perhaps you didn't know because you are new to woodworking and LJ's.

Irked by your comment and intrigued by the response it garnered on the thread (now removed, as it should have been) I went and read through your profile. You have been busy in the last month since you joined. Busy trying to create a conversation that is near and dear to me. I am a non-believer. I have an ax to grind. I went to the Reason Rally. I have read Dawkins, Hawking , Gould and the others and know all of the words to Tim Minchin's songs. I have long conversations over wine with my secular friends and my religious friends about my beliefs and their beliefs. It is one of my favorite recreational activities. There is an abundance of people on LJs that make crosses, have scripture in their signature and have god in their quotes. I have noticed it. And sometimes it rubs me the wrong way. But it is the way that they choose to express themselves and that part of their identity that is important to them. Just as I have done with by including Maslow's quote in my signature. Just as you have the right to do. But my problem is both in your choice of forum and your approach. If you want to have a discussion on religion, then find an appropriate site to do that (I can suggest several) or save it for the forums, which is where off-topic thoughts and ideas are supposed to be discussed. Don't post repeated incindiary comments on projects that feature crosses and then sit back and act like you were just asking an innocent question. You have an agenda. I get it. Really, I do. But this is not the appropriate place for it. That is not why we are here. We are here to help and support each other to become better at woodworking. If you make friends along the way, more the better. But we try not to make enemies. You are "harshing my mellow" as my teenager often says to us, and I think there are a lot of others who would agree. So please…relax, take a deep breath, find a quote that expresses how you feel about your religious or political beliefs and put it in your signature (and if anyone picks a fight, let them have it with both barrels), and try to learn something from the great gathering of talent that is LJ's, regardless of where they come from or what they believe.

Because if you feel like a minority as an atheist in a predominately Christian nation, wait until you try being a woman in woodworking.

Cheers, 
Samantha


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Samantha, 
Couldn't agree more with you. Thank you for your well thought out, well spoken response. We have different views when It comes to religion, but you are spot-on with your comments here.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

@sam20650 - nicely said.
gene


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

On the subject of blockage… I refer the reader to my signature, a quote from one of the most preeminent blockers ever to grace LJs with his/her wisdom.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I should point out that the signature quote does not necessarily reflect my own personal opinions on the subject. I mostly just wanted to take a poke at The Poopster.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

DAN - tut, tut. Woodnutbutter may very well be a 68 year old grandfather of three or a smirking 22 year old boy living in Minnesota on a farm with only cows for company. If true, he'll be back to see you again. On the internet, nobody knows if you're just a troll.
gene


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Well written Samantha, you make some good points.
Dan, you should really tone it down, she might be burning bridges but that is overly harsh.


----------



## sam20650 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks guys…

That's the beauty of it. We can all have different views as long as we treat other's views with respect and pick appropriate forums to intelligently discuss differences and the implications of those differences on our collective society.

Now get back in your shops and build something darn it! That is why I am here! Give me some more eye-candy!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*woodnutbutter:*

May I suggest that if you do not like religious projects, do not look at them.

If you look at one, by mistake, be civil enough to just stop looking at it.

It is NOT your place to help decide what type of project one can or cannot (should or should not) MAKE.

Just kindly be Civil about it and move on…

Thank you very much!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

As far as Blockage goes… If I am blatantly attacked, including some name calling, or someone is not CIVIL and is very upsetting, I will not hesitate to BLOCK them.

If one were to read the Terms of Service and abide by them, it would make a big difference around here.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

Sam I like what you had to say….I do believe that you would be a great person to have conversations with…I have now changed my signature….LOL


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I like rosebudjim's idealism on freedom of speech. Even if an idiot, a schmuck or a moron, is just like everybody else that has the freedom to speak. The issue is about disagreement. Whenever they feel to disagree on your thoughts or mine, it is their right to do so because we think in different way(s). Don't expect everybody to feel and think the same way like you do. If they want to say it, let them be, provided that they also care about your rights. Blocking would mean an action of not accepting ideas from other people. How would you feel if somebody rejects your thoughts because they don't like somebody to tell them what's right and what's wrong?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

DAN-O: The Govenor of Nebraska is the one who originally requested block, due issues with the planed route.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey Joe Lyddon, Post #35 & 36. Look in the mirror and tell me what you see.


----------



## KyleT (Aug 8, 2012)

This thread has left me jaw-dropped in disbelief.

I am young; only 29 years old. I feel like I am part of a contentious, ungrateful, disrespectful and otherwise misled cohort. I identify much more appropriately with people twice my age. Considering that many of the people that are active on these forums are part of a generation at least 10 years ahead of mine, I am shocked. I have, until now, considered woodworkers a cut above the rest; a collective that has a refined appreciation for nature and her materials, and a respect for all living things. Today, in this thread, I have been proven wrong. We are just as contentious, low, selfish, egotistical, and prideful as any other despicable group of people with common interests.

All of this over a thread about blocking?? And the need to even create a thread to rant about blocking?? Get over yourselves. Get along. Someone doesn't like you?? ********************balls, alert the media! Someone doesn't agree with you?? goddam, launch the nukes! Or, you know, we could be civil, like the adults that we are, and acknowledge others rights to believe, talk, and behave as they please, without resorting to petty insults, haunchy self defense, and childish banter.

I have half a mind to not post this reply, to delete my account and never come back. I have been lurking for almost a year, and joined about a month ago. Before you tell me to not come looking for this in the OT forum, I like it here. I like a lot of the posts in OT, or at least I did. I am not a major contributor. My projects are small and I am slightly embarrassed to share them due to the high level of craftsmanship that is regularly exhibited on this site. That is what keeps me coming back. For that I will stay.


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Ahhh, to be young and so naive again.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

We can't help but respect the "old schools".


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*KyleT*

Hey buddy, don't let this thread misguide you…
I would suggest that you just ignore, stop watching, it…
For the most part, it got started by someone who got "blocked", doesn't like it, and decided to gripe about it.

Don't let the Minority make you think they are the Majority…

We're still a COOL bunch here…

Just don't attack me… or I'll Block you… because I don't like to be attacked… LOL
.... I'm kidding… but, depending on the nature of the "attack", it could really be true. LOL

*Take care…*


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think most people misunderstand the first amendment (freedom of speech). Freedom of speech is about what the government is not allowed to do and has nothing to do with what posted on Lumber jocks or any other forums. The first amendment not protect citizens to citizens speech.

The First Amendment (Amendment I) to the United States Constitution is part of the Bill of Rights. The amendment prohibits the making of any law respecting an establishment of religion, impeding the free exercise of religion, abridging the freedom of speech, infringing on the freedom of the press, interfering with the right to peaceably assemble or prohibiting the petitioning for a governmental redress of grievances.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW - and I thought this thread was dead and gone ! And, to Kyle T , someone is not telling you the truth, or anybody else, why I was blocked. This is / was not a rant about thread blocking, nor is about a gripe, only about some individuals who can dish out their comments - BUT - cannot accept comments from others who believe differently than they do. I personally do not care why a grown man would block someone, just because that person is in disagreement with him on some outlandish issues. That tells the of real age of someone who claims to be of age to not throw temper tantrums. So, go ahead and act their age of defiance and perform the blocking maneuver - BFD ! As to me blocking someone because I do not agree with thier ugly comments - never happen.


----------

